# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  kako dodati link u post

## marinna

:Embarassed:   kako dodati link u post?

----------


## apricot

pa samo iskopiraš adresu one stranice na koju hoćeš staviti link i zalijepiš u tekst poruke.

evo, sad ći ti ja staviti link na ovaj topic: u gornjem lijevom kutu ekrana je adresa ovog topica, iskopiram je i zalijepim ovdje:


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/postin...=reply&t=26333

Probaj!

----------


## marinna

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/postin...=reply&t=26333

----------


## marinna

juhuhu, hvala apricot!!!!   :Kiss:   a kako za fotografije?

----------


## apricot

Pa isto tako:

prvo fotke staviš negdje na web (mi većinom koristimo My fotki, ili babababies, ili yahoo album, a ima i neki novi www.vau.hr).
Onda kad ih tamo postaviš, opet iskopiraš ime te stranice i zalijepiš u post.

----------


## marinna

apricot  :D , hvala!

----------


## apricot

da vidim fotke!

----------


## marinna

bez muke nema nauke, jutros sam se pozabavila i evo

http://public.fotki.com/maer/kamaris_pelene/


hvala apricot   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## newa

probam i ja
http://public.fotki.com/newa/

----------


## newa

ljudi pa od prve ide.
Kako sam ponosna!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ZO

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/postin...e6ced71349f670

----------


## Stijena

apri, a kak umjesto imena linka upišeš za fotke ono kao "moj album" ili nešto sl. - odnosno kak promijeniš ime linku da ti je u potpisu ono što ti hoćeš

----------


## anchie76

Pogledaj ovdje.

To ti se zove hiperlink   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> apri, a kak umjesto imena linka upišeš za fotke ono kao "moj album" ili nešto sl. - odnosno kak promijeniš ime linku da ti je u potpisu ono što ti hoćeš


Hm, sad vidim da ti imas hiperlink u potpisu  :Unsure:

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> apri, a kak umjesto imena linka upišeš za fotke ono kao "moj album" ili nešto sl. - odnosno kak promijeniš ime linku da ti je u potpisu ono što ti hoćeš
> 
> 
> Hm, sad vidim da ti imas hiperlink u potpisu


Da ali to sam stavila po uputama s jednog drugog topica (baš se radilo o tickerima) i vjeruj trebalo mi je stooooo godina, zato sad pitam da si skratim muke.
Hvaaaalaaaaa anchie  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## LIMA

proba
http://private.fotki.com/malianiv/

----------


## dina

proba
http://public.fotki.com/staki/vito/dsc06256.html

----------


## dina

.....
Vito 20.12.2006.

----------


## ivabarbara

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.php?f=43
Admin vam pomaže u nevolji

----------


## ivabarbara

ovo je bila proba

----------


## LeeLoo

hm..hoće ili ne?

----------


## LeeLoo

hm..hoće ili ne?

----------


## LeeLoo

:Laughing:   :D

----------


## LeeLoo

..še enkrat:dakle,ko' zheli body može pogledati _NA OVOM MJESTU SAD I ODMAH_

----------


## LeeLoo

:D   :Grin:

----------


## patricija

stavila sam fotke n sranicu vau hr i skopirala ime te stavila u post kad na to kliknem stavlja me na pocetnu i trazi lozinku.kaka da stavim slike da ih vi curke mozete vidjet??????????????

----------


## sladjanaf

http://www.treiursuleti.ro/carucioar...s-s-fun-16040/

----------


## sladjanaf

http://www.treiursuleti.ro/carucioar...s-s-fun-16040/

----------


## BellaB

Ja isto isprobavam, prvi puta sam pogrešno "prilijepila"

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=62&Show=2271

----------


## vissnja

http://www.pticica.com/galerija.aspx?korisnikid=3534

----------


## bublić

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26333

----------


## suzana_s

http://www.modus-privilegium.hr/Default.aspx

----------


## suzana_s

:D  :D  radi...
a hiperlink necu niti pokusavati...

i jos jednom:

http://www.modus-privilegium.hr/Default.aspx

----------


## suzana_s

:Mad:  

http://www.modus-privilegium.hr/Default.aspx

----------


## mama marela

http://www.roda.hr/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&t=26333

----------


## nikolicc

http://www.tinylove.com/toy.aspx?toy...ntId=0@ageId=0
proba

----------


## leonisa

> :D  :D  radi...
> a hiperlink necu niti pokusavati...
> 
> i jos jednom:
> 
> http://www.modus-privilegium.hr/Default.aspx


ovako:
color=red]http://www.modus-privilegium.hr/Default.aspx[/color][/quote]
a hiperlink:
TEXT KOJI ZELIS

----------


## leonisa

suzana_s (prvo zanemari onaj gore post  :Grin: )
kopiraj si ovako:

http://www.modus-privilegium.hr/Default.aspx
a hiperlink:
TEXT KOJI ZELIS

----------


## maxi

da i ja probam

http://private.fotki.com/majja/

----------


## maxi

http://www.public.fotki.com/majja/

----------


## maxi

baš sam antitalent
help

----------


## maxi

http://public.fotki.com/majja/

----------


## maxi

juhu!

----------


## maxi

http://public.fotki.com/majja/

----------


## Lucky2

testing, testing   :Laughing:  

http://www.roda.hr/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&t=26333

----------


## Lucky2

još samo da skužim kak hyperlink funkcionira i spremna sam
za hakiranje Pentagona   :Razz:

----------


## anima

proba http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/anima_012/

----------


## LO

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/postin...=reply&t=26333

----------


## LO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElnkX7Xnayc
samo proba

----------


## nely

proba
http://www.net.hr/webkuhinja/page/20...2/0405006.html

----------


## maxi

http://public.fotki.com/majja/curice-6-mjeseci-do/

----------


## bfamily

Tek se učim 

http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...1/Default.aspx

----------


## bebelina

ponovo proba http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26333

----------


## Tomica

ovdje

----------


## pahuljičica

http://translate.google.hr/translate...%3Dhr%26sa%3DG

----------


## pahuljičica

http://public.fotki.com/mamatataja/

----------


## mandy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= romantic sperm

----------


## mandy

=www.youtube.com romantic sperm[/url][/url]

----------


## babyboys

da probam
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/postin...=reply&t=26333

----------


## babyboys

a hiperlink proba?

moja proba

----------


## babyboys

bravo ja  :D

----------


## enchi

probavam...

http://www.net.hr/bebe/

----------


## nenaa

Proba radi burze

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/p...&id=1531003498

----------


## nenaa

nije uspjelo.

----------


## nenaa

test

http://public.fotki.com/nencica/kolica/

----------


## TinaB

proba

kako dodati link u post

----------


## TinaB

a kaj sam krivo napravila?

----------


## TinaB

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0

opet proba

----------


## TinaB

Nekad sam zbilja preplava...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Pepe2

aj da i ja probam
http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/frida_zd/test.jpg[/img]

----------


## sis

test

----------


## sis

Sorry, ponovo

----------


## Baby

kako se stavlja hyperlink u potpisu!???

----------


## koryanshea

[url=tu stavis adresu]tekst linka[/url]

----------


## Baby

:D uspjela sam, hvala!

----------


## koryanshea

imas jednu zagradu ] viska
i drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## joy

proba
Kolac od jagoda-Coolinarika

----------


## joy

[urlKolac od jagoda-Coolinarika[/url]

----------


## joy

Klicken Sie hier: "Kolac od jagoda — Coolinarika" [/url]

----------


## joy

http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/737759[/url]

----------


## joy

E jesam smotana.Ali eto 4.sreca  :Embarassed:

----------


## L&L0809

proba 

http://public.fotki.com/ivana0809/lovro/

----------


## princess puffy

da vidimo

----------


## princess puffy

još jednom

----------


## princess puffy

još jednom
[url=http://public.fotki.com/210963/camper/]

----------


## princess puffy

sve zaboravila

 sad

----------


## Kajo

proba

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/7334/dsc03592.jpg

----------

